# Michael Ellis training



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Michael Ellis is my latest trainer I'm trying to suck all information from. I think he's one of the best dog trainers out there, I know people who have flown out to CA to train under him. I first heard of him 2 years ago from Linda Koutsky, who has been the biggest influence in my training. His videos are really good, I just watched his Focused Heeling one this weekend, a 4 hour video dedicated to teaching attention heeling. I wish he'd have a seminar here, I don't know how realistic it would be for me to get to California.

He as DVD's you can buy, but tons of free videos too on Leerburg's site if anyone's looking for stuff to watch: Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis Videos

If you're not familiar with Michael Ellis and his training, this is a good free one hour introduction to his training philosophy: Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis' Philosophy of Dog Training (towards the end there is about 10 minutes that repeat themselves, but if you keep going there is some new info at the very end.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I love Michael Ellis... Been watching his bitework DVDs for work with my mal.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too. I am eagerly awaiting the new version of the Power of Training with Food, should be arriving in a couple of weeks. I saw the preview that they reshot the whole thing in HD - the sound and picture on the original was kind of bad.

I do like how you can watch the DVDs online too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use Michael Ellis' thoughts on positive training/philosophy of training in multimedia hand outs. LibertyMe introduced me to him, and I like many of his ideas- he is clear and creative. I have a little library of his DVDS at my training center.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I think his methods are GREAT. I have used many just from watching his videos. I would love to see him in person.


----------

